# 2 Gallon Fish Bowl w/ Java Plants



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

I like it alot! just put some substrate in there and it would be awesome!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good. Atleast it's not a betta.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

With some substrate, the bowl will look awesome! I recommend fine black substrate.


----------



## resonator (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks all. I got a few RCS today and added them. If I can get my hands on a small amount of black substrate, I'll add it too. I guess these shrimps.. if breeding, like to bury themselves in the stuff (?)


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

No RCS do not bury themselves. You might be confusing the term "berried" with "buried." Berried = pregnant shrimp.

Nice looking bowl.


----------



## resonator (Jan 27, 2007)

Heh, yes, you are right, I had "berried" and "burried" confused. And here I thought people who were writing about RCS were just poor spellers. Thanks for the clue!


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mind if I ask what the bowl is resting on (the base). It almost seems like it's gonna fall ... i know it's a dumb question but had to ask out of curiosity


----------



## resonator (Jan 27, 2007)

It's a ceramic jar with the lid removed. The bowl rests inside of it well. It's nice n' heavy and it makes a really solid base and raises the bowl up for better visibility.


----------



## Cheapskate (Mar 24, 2010)

this looks really nice! I love white clouds!


----------

